# Quastion - Selliong a pistol



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi guys. Never sold a gun before, I have a question.

Looks like a bud is going to buy my MIL's S&W 38 (it's way to kicky for her, lol).
Anything I need to know, legal-wise?
I was just going to give him a signed bill of sale/ receipt, is that adequate?

Thanks.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes.


----------



## Queen Bee (Feb 22, 2010)

M.Magis said:


> Yes.


model # srial # if it has 1
and hello creek long time


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Honestly don't need any of that in ohio


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

IMO bill of sale is fine if you know the guy if not I would always check his ID and get his driver license # because if later on the gun is used in a commission of a crime and the gun is traced back to you or MIL you can show the bill of sales along with the person drivers license # in today's crazy world it pays to be Cautious


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Free Ohio Firearm (Gun) Bill of Sale Form


The Ohio firearm (gun) bill of sale form consists of a paper agreement to produce evidence of an exchange of a firearm for a predetermined dollar amount. This contract spells out the...




freeforms.com


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Both parties need to be Ohio residents and show each other proof that they are.


----------



## Safety1st (Apr 20, 2007)

creekcrawler said:


> Anything I need to know, legal-wise?





fireline said:


> Both parties need to be Ohio residents and show each other proof that they are.


Legal wise is what you asked, not extra super-duper cautionary, worry. Fireline's post hits the greatest portion, to which I would add make sure the bloke is over 21, and, ask something like ''are you under any legal disqualifiers for owning this firearm, felony,been in jail etc.''

Also if the bloke has an OHIO CHL concealed permit,and, also, along with,an OHIO drivers license proving residency he's GTG. FYI The CHL is a defacto no-felony check . That is, in order to get one there's no felonies or really bad misdemeanors,and, in order to KEEP it is same same qualifications.

Above & beyond legal wise as you asked, you may elect to ask for a bill of sale. If you call your sheriff's office they will suggest it. Me personally? I would limit my responsibility to, no CHL = no sell. YMMV

Good luck!


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

You want to know the easiest way? Drive to Burton Ohio. There's a shop called GunRunners in the center of town. They take ownership of the pistol and auctit on their website. Every month they have a 500 lot auction. We've used them a bunch and it's stupid easy. They keep 10% of the sale as commission and send you a check. All the pistols and rifles We've sold through them have sold for the high end of the going value to over market value. Check out their website.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I completely understand the “intent”(esp. in today’s fu world)! but reading thru the FOUR page form posted, it doesn’t sound like it’s so “easy” to buy and sell a firearm privately in Ohio! Not many “buyers” today, IMO, could honestly&positively attest to(everything!) that’s listed in the “I’ve never” sections! Whip out that form to most potential buyers and watch them “walk”.(I guess, “weeding out” IS the “purpose” afterall!) Just wondering how many “sellers” today could have passed that “test“?? The ultimate “question” for the buyer should be “what/how do they plan to use it in the future”-but, of course, there really is NO answer to that one! Used to be simpler back in “simpler times”! Ex-20-30 years ago, I “traded” two flyrod combos! to a young guy in a box store parking lot for a LN “name brand” 9mm auto. There was no paperwork, questions or BOS. Again, these are just the ramblings of an old(er!) man!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

There is still no paperwork. That form is not a legal document, someone just made it up.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

You want to take a guess at how many rifles and shotguns I've bought just doing cash and swap ? You do you and I'll do me.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Popspastime said:


> You want to take a guess at how many rifles and shotguns I've bought just doing cash and swap ? You do you and I'll do me.


Hang out outside of a gun show in the parking lot. All kinds of sales with no paperwork and perfectly legal....for now. I was going to transfer a couple guns from my name to my son's so I went to my FFL dealer and as he explained it's pointless, Ohio HAS NO GUN REGISTRATION. If the guns used in some sort of illegal action law enforcement trace it clear back to the factory anyway. If they come to you, you sold it.
The alternative is as I stated above, pass ot off to a third party to sell.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks for all the answers guys. It's friend, so I'll just do a bill of sale.
Wouldn't even be doing this but local shop only offered my MIL *$150 in store merchandise!!*
And this was for a S&W 38SP M642 mounted with a 1 7/8 laser with 5 rounds put through it!


----------



## nksmfamjp (7 mo ago)

c. j. stone said:


> I completely understand the “intent”(esp. in today’s fu world)! but reading thru the FOUR page form posted, it doesn’t sound like it’s so “easy” to buy and sell a firearm privately in Ohio! Not many “buyers” today, IMO, could honestly&positively attest to(everything!) that’s listed in the “I’ve never” sections! Whip out that form to most potential buyers and watch them “walk”.(I guess, “weeding out” IS the “purpose” afterall!) Just wondering how many “sellers” today could have passed that “test“?? The ultimate “question” for the buyer should be “what/how do they plan to use it in the future”-but, of course, there really is NO answer to that one! Used to be simpler back in “simpler times”! Ex-20-30 years ago, I “traded” two flyrod combos! to a young guy in a box store parking lot for a LN “name brand” 9mm auto. There was no paperwork, questions or BOS. Again, these are just the ramblings of an old(er!) man!


I’m not certain, but I believe that form is made by an anti-gun group trying to make gun sales look difficult. The law is easy to look up and understand. It is federal law. Look it up. 4 pages with a notary is purely meant to scare off legitimate buyers. Where are you going to find a notary who will let you transfer a firearm under their nose? Where will you find a buyer who will let you collect their signature, notarize it, then drive to another location to transfer it? That’s a real shame too. There are just too many nice people willing to look that up and then be scared off from selling their personal propert.


----------



## bass&assassassin (Mar 13, 2019)

nksmfamjp said:


> I’m not certain, but I believe that form is made by an anti-gun group trying to make gun sales look difficult. The law is easy to look up and understand. It is federal law. Look it up. 4 pages with a notary is purely meant to scare off legitimate buyers. Where are you going to find a notary who will let you transfer a firearm under their nose? Where will you find a buyer who will let you collect their signature, notarize it, then drive to another location to transfer it? That’s a real shame too. There are just too many nice people willing to look that up and then be scared off from selling their personal propert.


What you are describing sounds a lot like what you have to do when buying and selling a car.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I did not read the link I posted.. that is not the form I have used to buy or sell a firearm. Sorry. Its usually two pages.. Im not going to search for it. Very rarely is it asked for.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Apparently the first two 'deleted off topic' posts were not enough of a hint to stay on topic.
Sooo...warnings sent to the repeat offenders.
The OP did not ask anyone for their personal views on Ohio gun laws.
He asked what is required legally to sell a gun in Ohio.
Let's please stay on topic.
Thanks


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

No middle men needed if sold to. Legal Ohio resident of legal age 21yrs. Out of state has to go through FFL, Federal Law. Long guns only restriction is 18yrs old. - no state residence required.
Period…


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

loweman165 said:


> You want to know the easiest way? Drive to Burton Ohio. There's a shop called GunRunners in the center of town. They take ownership of the pistol and auctit on their website. Every month they have a 500 lot auction. We've used them a bunch and it's stupid easy. They keep 10% of the sale as commission and send you a check. All the pistols and rifles We've sold through them have sold for the high end of the going value to over market value. Check out their website.


..... or just sell it to the dude and stop giving everyone else your money…🤷‍♀️


----------

